# HOW TO BRIDGE ORION 2150 SX



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

how do you bridge down to 600 watts rms @ 4 ohms mono? thers 5 wirs comming out the wiring harness-orange,black/orange,yellow and black/yellow and blue but guesing the blue is for the remote to the headunite right?


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

Majority 2 channel amps bridge configuration consist of (+) Left Channel and (-) Right Channel. Some may work in reverse but, figure out which side is which just to be safe. I am not familair with those Orion Color codes for left and right. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i mean i know how to bridge a amp but the older 1s the wires in the harness so cant tell whats - and whats +


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

You could always trial and error. 

Hook up two speakers and fade from right to left.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know theres a certian way to bridge these old amps proper


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i remember some shit like bridge it then turn on the momo on the side but not 100 percent sure


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2011, 01:56 PM~20006850
> *how do you bridge down to 600 watts rms @ 4 ohms mono? thers 5 wirs comming out the wiring harness-orange,black/orange,yellow and black/yellow and blue but guesing the blue is for the remote to the headunite right?
> *


I am trying to get my Computer to load up, I got the manual on there, but I got the same two amps, so will be looking in on this topic


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2011, 01:56 PM~20006850
> *how do you bridge down to 600 watts rms @ 4 ohms mono? thers 5 wirs comming out the wiring harness-orange,black/orange,yellow and black/yellow and blue but guesing the blue is for the remote to the headunite right?
> *


Orange and yellow are positive, the stipped wires are negative. So either the Orang/Yellow and black, or the Yellow/orange and black


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU IF YOU FIND OUT FOR SURE LMK BIG DOG


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Orion SX / GS / HCCA amp Wiring guide:

Orange = Right Positive
Black/ Orange = Right Negative
Yellow = Left Positive
Black/ Yellow = Left Negative
Blue = 1+1

Bridging of SX or HCCA Amps:

1. Use the Orange wire for Positive.
2 Use the Black/ Yellow wire for Negative
3. Push "in" the Mono Button


BTW, The amplifier is only 4ohm mono stable


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COOL, I THINK THE FACTORY POWER WIRE AND GROUND WIRE IS A 8 GUAGE IMA UPGRADE TO A 4 GUAGE SO IT WILL HAVE PLENTY OF POWER


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 7 2011, 12:29 PM~20034670
> *Orion SX / GS / HCCA amp Wiring guide:
> 
> Orange = Right Positive
> ...


Yeah unless you run stereo and then you can get 300 x 2 into 2 ohms. but the 4 Ohm mono is 600 Watts x 1


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

another Orion fan I see :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 7 2011, 01:29 PM~20034670
> *Orion SX / GS / HCCA amp Wiring guide:
> 
> Orange = Right Positive
> ...


SO THIS THE PROPER WAY


----------

